# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Dengue Virus

## Ahmadtayyab

Hello, Guys 
The dengue virus is spreading again in the world and It is due to people's lack of responsibility. They let water stand still in flowers, pots, and in their pet's water bowls, and for many other reasons
I want you guys to beware and try your best to stop the spread of the dengue virus

----------

